# Male or female



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

How do you tell if a Betta is male or female?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

The male has the long fins usually, and the female has shorter fins, males also flare wheras females do not. Alao it is easy to identify females by the small, white dot on their stomachs, directly behind their ventral fins.


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

+1 to egg spot


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

My males have short fins. Check out my betta care website in my sig. It'll have the info.


----------



## Trout (Mar 16, 2011)

males will have long fins, unless they're plakats. I think they're still pretty distinguishable from females, though.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Trout said:


> males will have long fins, unless they're plakats. I think they're still pretty distinguishable from females, though.


Males usually have longer fins. I actually am not quite sure how I tell, but I'm pretty accurate. If it's a dark bodied female, she should bar up around a male or a mirror. Mine usually do at least.


----------

